# Cavs vs Orlando - March 17, 2007 - 7PM EST



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_vs_







​
*Cleveland Cavaliers* 
_vs_
*Orlando Magic*

*Amway Arena*
Orlando, FL
Monday, March 17th, 2008
7:00 pm EST


*Projected Starting 5*
*Cavaliers*:
*






PG - Delonte West







SG – Sasha Pavlovic







C – Zydrunas Ilgauskas







SF – Lebron James







PF – Ben Wallace​* 
*Magic*:*







PG – Jameer Nelson







SG – Keith Bogans







C – Dwight Howard







SF – Hedo Turkoglu







PF – Rashard Lewis​*



> Now that LeBron James is getting some support from his teammates, the Cleveland Cavaliers look to carry over their strong play at home to the road.
> 
> The Cavaliers hope to build off their most recent victory while trying to avoid a fourth consecutive road loss when they face the streaking Orlando Magic on Monday night.
> 
> ...


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Big statement game. We have to pull this off.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> Big statement game. We have to pull this off.


Back-to-back will make this tough. Especially for Z.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good D by Big Ben

Delonte knocks down the 3 early


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Umm goaltend?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great D by Delonte!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs pushing the tempo very well

Like the intensity early


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man Cavs look really sharp early...I hope they can sustain it


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ughh we keep getting shots blocked at the rim


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Killing ourselves on the FT line.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Man, Lebron sucks at FT shooting. :rofl2:...:dead:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Magic are cheating off our center (AV) to double team

This is why the AV/Ben Wallace combo DOES NOT WORK yet Mike B. just keeps sticking with it 

EDIT: Finally subs in Joe Smith


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Andy has been playing some stupid basketball lately on offense


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm trying to remember the last time Varejao did something good on a basketball court...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Joe Smith looking good early


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

what a pass by lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

God we suck at the FT line


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

andy with the hussle play


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I hate how Lebron just stands around if he doesn't have the ball. 

Make a cut or move to make yourself a threat - he really needs to work on that


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

how is that ****ing foul?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Andy another stupid pass


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> I'm trying to remember the last time Varejao did something good on the basketball court...


Still trying.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This unit sucks yet Mike B. keeps going to it


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

what kind of lineup is THAT?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Mike Brown pissed off...hahah


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> Mike Brown pissed off...hahah


Who in that group is gonna create their own offense? Who is gonna setup a teammate?

It's a disaster waiting to happen if you take Delonte/Z/Lebron all off the floor at the same time. It's just stupid by Mike B. to be so robotic with his subs.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Finally Mike B. subs Z back in (still no PG) 

Wally is shooting TERRIBLY


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice post move by Z


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Big 3 by damon


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man the difference in this team with and without Lebron is unbelievable.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm not watching this game yet but Wally has already put up 4 shots in 5 minutse? That's nuts


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Such a BS call. HOWARD FOULED Z...not the other way around. BS BS BS


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Jesus, secure the damn ball!


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Man the difference in this team with and without Lebron is unbelievable.


Night and day. Actually pitch black, and summer zenith.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> Such a BS call. HOWARD FOULED Z...not the other way around. BS BS BS


That call was crazy BTW. I mean flat out TERRIBLE


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

wallace still on fire?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

F.A.B said:


> wallace still on fire?


He's played pretty well so far actually. At least on offense


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice end to the qtr


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

i wish the bulls game thread would be this active
unfortunately we only have 1 guy posting in there


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Efficient game by Lebron so far. 13 pts on 6 shots, along with 6 rbs and 5 dimes and 1 block.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron excellent 1st half with 14/6/5 and good defense. 

Gonna need some more points from Z in the 2nd half.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

F.A.B said:


> i wish the bulls game thread would be this active
> unfortunately we only have 1 guy posting in there


It's usually more active actually. 

You're welcome to join the threads :cheers: - you can follow Big Ben out there hah


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

what do you guys think of wally?
his 27% 3pt playoff shooting would bother me

doesnt seem to be doing too well right


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> It's usually more active actually.
> 
> You're welcome to join the threads :cheers: - you can follow Big Ben out there hah


yeah i've been following the cavs ever since the trade


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

lol i just checked bens stats and kept in mind you said he was doing well offensively
its cause he didnt shoot haha

4 rebounds and a block is decent


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

F.A.B said:


> what do you guys think of wally?
> his 27% 3pt playoff shooting would bother me
> 
> doesnt seem to be doing too well right


Wally has sucked, to be honest.

I'm not ready to give up on him though - he is out there with the wrong people. He basically comes in for Lebron, which is dumb because he is a guy who could convert the open looks LBJ creates and is not a 1 on 1 guy.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

i remember when the bulls played seattle and one of our halftime announcers who had played with the t-wolves back in the wally kg days told us a lil story bout wally

he said he wasnt liked by many of his teammates and wally had the balls to go up to KG and ask why he didnt pass him the ball

kg responded:"i just dont like you wally!"


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice 3pt shot Bron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron is getting a little jumper happy


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good drive by Delonte


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

hughes playing well for us


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

F.A.B said:


> hughes playing well for us


Larry had been pretty solid his last month here. Just pray he stays healthy


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Larry had been pretty solid his last month here. Just pray he stays healthy


i like drew too
i miss joe smith though
he was a nice guy


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Delonte looks MUCH better pushing the tempo!!

Great game from him so far


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Howard gets his hands on every missed shot at the rim, crazy.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I like the scrappy hustle by Delonte on defense.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

still 4 rebounds for wallace...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs playing well - need to weather the storm with the Magic 3's


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I like the drive by James.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Man, come on! do the magic do anything else than shoot threes?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

i need lewis to play well
hes on my fantasy basketball league


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Dissapointing. We're letting them climb back into this one. We HAVE TO DEFEND THE ThREE...GEEZ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Come on Lebron: don't play Magic ball


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man the Magic are like a Euro team - chucking up 3's. 

We need to run them off the 3pt line


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Man the Magic are like a Euro team - chucking up 3's.
> 
> We need to run them off the 3pt line


howard better be working on those 3's in the offseason


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> Dissapointing. We're letting them climb back into this one. We HAVE TO DEFEND THE ThREE...GEEZ...


I agree - need to run them off the 3pt line


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> Dissapointing. We're letting them climb back into this one. We HAVE TO DEFEND THE ThREE...GEEZ...


It's like they forgot the scouting report for a bit there: Why would Brown try to come down to the paint against penetration and leave Hedo open? Blah


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

yay 500 posts


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

hey do any of you guys know the position you get for the number of posts?

like you start out as bench warmer, then your 6th man, and now im a player


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Letting this game get away from us


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I think fatigue might be setting in....our defense is dropping off 

2nd night of a back-to-back


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jones gaurding Dooling ain't going to work


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

No lineup changes after a TO again  moronic


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jesus christ Mike Brown is ****ing baffling at times


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Magic just hitting everything


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs falling apart


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron going into the rim. I like it.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron trying to keep us in the game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hmm Lebron looks like he wants to take over

About time


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I really wish we had Boobie for games like this. Boobie ain't great on defense but he's far better then Jones against guys like Dooling and he can still space the floor


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

What are the odds Lebron would become a Buck? Lol...one in never?

Watchin the game on NBA TV...as long as Lebron keeps attacking the rim, this one will go down to the last possession, which I think it will.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How did Wallace look guarding Howard? I missed the first half


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> How did Wallace look guarding Howard? I missed the first half


Pretty good actually. Mike B. has him out right now to keep the floor open for LBJ


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron's FT shooting is hurting us again: 4 missed FT's would be be big deal right now


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How can someone not be open when the double Lebron 2 feet behind the 3 point line?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Freakin FT's come on Z


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Smart adjustment by Van Gundy taking the ball out of LBJ's hands


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Freakin A: missed ****ing oppurtunites


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

3 missed FT's and that blown layup by Pavs may be the final nail in the coffin. Dammit


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs killed themselves there.

3 missed FT's and blown layups. Pathetic.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

God, I hate 3pt shooting teams...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Games over: lineup look really confused against the trap


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF are they doing on offense?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bailed out by Pavs: cavs look lost


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What? where was the foul on a Cav?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What kind of ****ed up calls are these?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

West's shooting is very inconsistent


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Another unforced TO


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm sick of this ****


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Funny. They got back in the game when Lebron was penetrating...for some reason the Cavs didn't want to get back in it...wanted to jack up shots instead.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What a difference a half makes. Cavs look like a different team from halfway in the 3rd through the 4th.

Not sure if its fatigue or whatever but we are just horrible on offense.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Come on, the magic are shooting 36% to our 42%, we outrebound them, and we're still behind...answer: the 3 ball!

The Magic are the Suns of the East. They will never win a 7 game series playing like that.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> Come on, the magic are shooting 36% to our 42%, we outrebound them, and we're still behind...answer: the 3 ball!
> 
> The Magic are the Suns of the East. They will never win a 7 game series playing like that.


Nope but it's tough to defend in the regular season


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

hendrix2430 said:


> Come on, the magic are shooting 36% to our 42%, we outrebound them, and we're still behind...answer: the 3 ball!
> 
> The Magic are the Suns of the East. They will never win a 7 game series playing like that.


I don't know if I give all the credit to the Magic here but our offense just collapsed in the fourth. Either we looked lost or we blew golden oppurtunity. If Sasha hits that layup and Z/Lebron hit there FT's this game is tied up and we're not playing cathup.

Oh well, I'm still not convinced that West going to be our finisher here: if I had to pick one thing we were missing was the dead eye shooter who could at least play some D. I.e. Boobie

One bright spot is Sasha looks like a much better player w/o Hughes.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

apelman42 said:


> Funny. They got back in the game when Lebron was penetrating...for some reason the Cavs didn't want to get back in it...wanted to jack up shots instead.


Not sure what you saw there: with Lebron penetrating we cut the lead to 6 and promptly missed 3ft's in a row and then blew a wide open layup. The Magic then started trapping and the offense for some reason acted like they never saw it before. The Magic were up before Lebron attacked


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This was the 3rd road game that was very winnable yet we blew it. This squad still hasn't put it together yet on the road and that's a problem come playoff time.

That's one thing about the old group, they were mentally tough on the road and down the stretch in tight games..


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*GOOD WIN MAGIC!! 45-24! 

We moved the ball well (as usual), and on the flip side the Cavs are a very poor half court team. The inside out game worked for us well tonight while Cleveland collapsed on penetration and left the arc open.

I think in a series it would come down to coaching, and I believe Stan is the better head coach.

Good game Cavs.*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This game again re-affirms my doubts about Mike B.'s coaching.

He doesn't have a clue how to manage rotations, our half-court offense has been a disaster for years now despite entirely different personnel, and Lebron's bad habits are not being corrected at all.

:dead:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Maybe we should understand this is a process and give Mike Brown time. It's clear he doesn't have a set rotation yet. since we are locked into the 4th spot, he's experimenting with his bench trying to see who he wants to play for the playoffs. I think once we get Boobie back, and get into the final two weeks of the season, we'll see the rotation cut down to 8 or 9 and we'll play a lot better.

But there's just no continuity right now. No real chemistry yet between anyone. And those are the things you need to win games that are close.

The talent is there. It's just a process to get there.

I think we'll eventually end up with this:

Delonte/Boobie
Sasha/Damon
Lebron
BW/AV
Z/Joe Smith

That's a nine man rotation right there. Devin Brown might get spot minutes in place of damon depending on matchups.

Another idea would be to start Boobie and Pavlovic, and have Delonte and Damon come off the bench, and let Delonte freestyle a little bit in that role.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

It drives me crazy whenever we hit a bad streak in the game, when shots just aren't falling, there's this automatic fall back to LeBron to magically do everything. It was like everyone else was too afraid to do anything except give the ball to LeBron, and good teams are going to destroy us if we end up doing that. Gah, painful at the end to watch


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I agree with future that the lack of chemistry bit us on this *** at the end of game. We pretty much clearly outplayed the Magic till about 2 minutes to go in the fourth and then once the Magic made adjustments the offense became stagnant. Can't wait to have Boobie back to finish games.

I'm really thinking that we should start Boobie with Pavs as they seem to know how to play with Brown and then let West come into run the show and create some offense with the second unity


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

BW sees some of the problems with Mike Brown's coaching in this game as we pointed out:



> –That said, I don’t think Mike Brown did very well in the fourth quarter. The game was right there and he deploys Joe Smith on Howard? No, that doesn’t work and he got burned by it. Then after LeBron got to the basket three times in a row and cut it to five, Stan Van Gundy called timeout and changed his pick-and-roll coverage to blitz James. Mike didn’t put in his shooting lineup and the offense went dead. Not his best effort there.


http://www.ohiomm.com/blogs/cavs/


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Good game Cav fans.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> I agree with future that the lack of chemistry bit us on this *** at the end of game. *We pretty much clearly outplayed the Magic till about 2 minutes to go in the fourth* and then once the Magic made adjustments the offense became stagnant. Can't wait to have Boobie back to finish games.
> 
> I'm really thinking that we should start Boobie with Pavs as they seem to know how to play with Brown and then let West come into run the show and create some offense with the second unity


Look at the box score. The Magic outplayed the Cavs from about 5 minutes in the 3rd quarter until the end of the game. It was a tale of 2 halves and the Magic won the most important one. Good game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Idunkonyou said:


> Good game Cav fans.


Orlando is tough to beat when the 3's are falling. Give credit where credit is due as Orlando hit there shots and Van Gundy changed his defense at the right time. The more disappointing part from the game from a Cavs perspective is that we blew a bunch of freebies to close the game and our coach didn't seem to know what to do with the pieces he had. Basically even with Orlando playing well, the Cavs should have at the very least had a shot of winning by the end of the game by simply not beating themselves


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Idunkonyou said:


> Look at the box score. The Magic outplayed the Cavs from about 5 minutes in the 3rd quarter until the end of the game. It was a tale of 2 halves and the Magic won the most important one. Good game.


That was a typo: I meant to type third quarter. The Cavs build up the lead till closer to the end of third


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Definitely a tale of two halves. If those two teams match up *as they are now*, I think home court would be hugely important, as the home team would likely take each game.

Hopefully, we can build some chemistry and some momentum going into the postseason. If we don't, it will be tough to get to the ECF.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> I agree with future that the lack of chemistry bit us on this *** at the end of game. We pretty much clearly outplayed the Magic till about 2 minutes to go in the fourth and then once the Magic made adjustments the offense became stagnant. Can't wait to have Boobie back to finish games.
> 
> I'm really thinking that we should start Boobie with Pavs as they seem to know how to play with Brown and then let West come into run the show and create some offense with the second unity


West has been a bright spot - he's shown some nice signs. In fact the best we've looked since the trade is when he is out pushing the tempo and getting out in transition. 

But something needs to be done with the bench group I agree. Boobie will help alot I think.


----------

